# Christ was seen by angels



## Scott (Jan 10, 2006)

1 Timothy 3:16 summarizes the mystery of godliness: "Beyond all question, the mystery of godliness is great: He appeared in a body, was vindicated by the Spirit, *was seen by angels*, was preached among the nations, Was believed on in the world, was taken up in glory."

Paul chose 6 things to make up the mystery of godlienss. Why is Christ being seen by angels so important as to make it into this short list?

Thanks


----------



## Mike (Jan 10, 2006)

His being seen by angels included their relatively frequent appearance and their serving Him. I would think that these would be the kind of things that would come to mind when we hear that He was seen by angels.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 10, 2006)

Matthew Henry says:



> He was seen of angels. They worshipped him (Heb. i. 6); they attended his incarnation, his temptation, his agony, his death, his resurrection, his ascension; this is much to his honour, and shows what a mighty interest he had in the upper world, that angels ministered to him, for he is the Lord of angels.


----------

